# Acid 1400 cc Cigar Review - Great Cigar



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

The 1400cc is my favorite cigar that i have tried so far in my life. I am a huge fan of the acid line and they really outdid themselves with this puppy

Read the full review here: Acid 1400 cc Cigar Review - Great Cigar


----------



## stormblade (Jul 11, 2009)

Jon,

I agree with your assessment! The Acid 1400cc is one of the best tasting and easiest to smoke cigars that I have found. I am a relative newcomer to the art of the smoke, and must admit that depth to which I have sampled cigars is rather shallow. But, so far the 1400cc is way high on my list of must smoke regularly.


----------

